# Would you forgive a partner/spouse who cheated on you?



## Monika H. (Nov 16, 2018)

Hallo, hallo!

Today the _Reichsführer's Love & Relationships corner, _we have the delicate topic of cheating.

Kiwis, what would you do, should you discover tha your partner/spouse/life mate cheated on you? 

Kiwis who had dealt with this kind of situation, what did you do? 
Did you discover it by yourselves, or they confessed it to you?

Share your stories and opinions.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Nov 16, 2018)

Only if it was with a black man.


----------



## User names must be unique (Nov 16, 2018)

Assuming I didn't have kids with them? pack their bags and say goodbye.

Unless there's some ulterior reason other than love that I'm with them IE They're a millionaire.


----------



## roxitp0w3rwuzdabest420 (Nov 16, 2018)

Only if she thought I died during the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## wylfım (Nov 16, 2018)

If they fuck someone else, that means they either don't really love you, or have no conscience.
Either case, it's over. Ya can't fix crazy.


----------



## BeanBidan (Nov 16, 2018)

Only if I was caught by the Emus on a secret mission to free the Aussie's.
By that I mean, never. Pack thy bags thotty


----------



## A Useless Fish (Nov 16, 2018)

No. Never. I keep my fucking promises, and it shouldn't be asking too much for my partner to do the same.

If there are kids, we stay together for their sake. After they are adults, she is out that fucking door. God help her if she tried to take my kids from me before then, especially if she tried replacing me with whatever piece of shit she betrayed me with.


----------



## Cyber Bowling (Nov 16, 2018)

If enough time passed and they seemed sincere, eh, probably. Granted, it might be in a backhanded sort of way, basically saying I'm not mad because it was ultimately a good decision that led me away from them and into a happier life. Can't imagine I'd really want to continue speaking with them though.

*edit*

The above only applies if it was just someone I was dating, if there were kids or we were married, absolutely not.


----------



## QU 734 (Nov 16, 2018)

Trouble with Mrs. Himmler? No need for pretense, we're here for you, mein fruend.


----------



## User names must be unique (Nov 16, 2018)

Feels Over Reals said:


> Trouble with Mrs. Himmler? No need for pretense, we're here for you, mein fruend.


She's getting it on with the phys ed teacher Chad.


----------



## Clintonberg (Nov 16, 2018)

Everyone that answered no to this question would willingly cheat on their spouse, myself included.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 16, 2018)

Step One- Find out Spouse has cheated
Step Two- Knock spouse out with a rag dipped in chloroform. Imagination is your boundary as to what you do after. 
Step Three- Leave forever


----------



## A Useless Fish (Nov 16, 2018)

Clintonberg said:


> Everyone that answered no to this question would willingly cheat on their spouse, myself included.



Oh no you _didn't! 
_
You don't know me!


----------



## oldTireWater (Nov 16, 2018)

Depends on how much money she's bringing in. If she's a equal contributor to the household, then I'd probably give her one freebie. No niggers though.


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Nov 16, 2018)

What the fuck is this "stay for the children" nonsense?

That's bullshit. Being a cuck is not going to do any good to your kids.


----------



## TheCapybara (Nov 16, 2018)

Eh, maybe if they got the chance to take a swing at a celebrity or something, or there were some sort of extenuating circumstances involved like something out of the plot of a B list movie, but probably not otherwise.


----------



## Al Gulud (Nov 16, 2018)

Lmao who would willingly be a cuck


----------



## Pozzingmyfilthyneghole (Nov 16, 2018)

Pozzingmyfilthyneghole said:


> I'd forgive your wife for sucking my dick.


----------



## Black Waltz (Nov 16, 2018)

lolno


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Nov 16, 2018)

If there’s no trust in a relationship there’s nothing.


----------



## GreenJacket (Nov 16, 2018)

There would probably be a couple instances where I may forgive it, but I'm the sort of guy to drop a chick for being a thot.



Spoiler



>inb4 being called an incel or mgtow for having standards.


----------



## roxitp0w3rwuzdabest420 (Nov 16, 2018)

I'll give you a serious answer on why you should just leave them.  My stepdad and mom have been together for almost 20 years.  And in those 20 years I've lost count on the number of times they cheated on the other.  They always get found out, ALWAYS!  And of course the big fight happens, shit get thrown, bags get packed, and then they both get real sad.  "I don't know why I did it, I love you blah, blah,blah."  And then they get back together and it's like they just fell in love for the first time  again.  They hold hands, kiss, call each other babe all that gay shit we do when we first start dating someone.  But then about a year passes and then someone does it again, it's a cycle of dysfunction that they put my little sibling thru.  Luckily as they've gotten older they stopped this dumb bullshit.

But after witnessing how much it fucks someone up, I would never do it, or allow someone to put me through it.


----------



## Monika H. (Nov 16, 2018)

Feels Over Reals said:


> Trouble with Mrs. Himmler? No need for pretense, we're here for you, mein fruend.


Nah, but thanks for the concern, mein Freund. Apart from the worries of pregnancy, it's all well. I got the idea for this thread by a TV program I was watching.

However, should something like that happen to me, I don't really know.
I'd be heartbroken, for sure. And call me a cuck, but I don't think that even then I'd be willing to break up on the spot.


----------



## SweetDee (Nov 16, 2018)

Fuck no.  People who cheat, usually cheat with multiple people and I have no idea where they've been.  Ew.


----------



## SubtleInvitation (Nov 16, 2018)

It happened to me once. I discovered it by myself after weeks of having this weird gut feeling that something was happening while he said it was everything fine, that no, there wasn't any problem we needed to talk about, it was everything perfect!

It turned out that it wasn't.

I wanted to break up at first, but he begged me for forgiveness, said he'd work hard to rebuild our relationship. So I tried to forgive him and keep the relationship going. I have to admit that he indeed did his best to make amends, but unfortunately it wasn't enough. I simply couldn't forgive him, I couldn't trust him again, and it was taking its toll in my mental health, and after one year, we eventually broke up. 

I only managed to forgive him after a long time not seeing each other anymore, after being able to freely process all the rage, the sadness, and the shame. Thank goodness that I have a great therapist who helped me throughout the grieving process. It would have been so much harder without her.

I'm not interested in relationships anytime soon, and I don't think about them (I really enjoy living alone, or, if I'm with someone, I like having at least a few days all by myself in complete silence and solitude). But if it happens again, I won't forgive and I'll break up immediately. Liars, cowards, dishonest and negligent people who can't behave respectfully in a monogamous relationship simply aren't worth it keeping around, not for me.


----------



## Jeb-sama (Nov 16, 2018)

How can you call yourself a man if you don't let your wife regularly get her 500kg ass eaten by complete strangers

I'm not Jim Sterling btw


----------



## QU 734 (Nov 16, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> However, should something like that happen to me, I don't really know.
> I'd be heartbroken, for sure. And call me a cuck, but I don't think that even then I'd be willing to break up on the spot.



I won't call you a cuck. I'll just say you're more evolved than I am.

I wouldn't just be heartbroken, I'd be heartbroken and pissed. I'd hire a PI and a lawyer that day. Even if I could forgive, I couldn't forget, nor could I fully trust her again. The relationship would be ruined and my biggest concern would be getting out with my kid and my money.


----------



## Draza (Nov 16, 2018)

Hell fucking no.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Nov 16, 2018)

I'd have to talk it out to gauge for sure. I always see the best in people and believe in giving them the benefit of the doubt.

I'd sure _want_ to forgive. Especially because any relationships I have, I struggle to form a rock solid foundation first before anything else. I don't do quick flings that can be easily toppled by misunderstandings. That's my goal, anyway.


----------



## Monika H. (Nov 16, 2018)

Feels Over Reals said:


> I won't call you a cuck. I'll just say you're more evolved than I am.
> 
> I wouldn't just be heartbroken, I'd be heartbroken and pissed. I'd hire a PI and a lawyer that day. Even if I could forgive, I couldn't forget, nor could I fully trust her again. The relationship would be ruined and my biggest concern would be getting out with my kid and my money.


Oh, I too would be angry, don't worry about it. But I would also be disappointed, I think. I would surely wondered if I wasn't good enough for her, or if I did something wrong. And surely we would be sleeping separated for at least some weeks, since I'm not moving out of a house we are both paying for because of something she did.
Then, I just don't know. It could happen I manage to forgive her and mend things up, it could happen she would ask for divorce, or I could be the one serving papers one morning. 
Surely she would know she has broken my trust, respect and admiration. I don't think she could ever lose my love, but the other things yes.


----------



## KE 521 (Nov 16, 2018)

honestly, after 10+ years of marriage... I’d let it slide if it wasn’t an emotional affair. A little fling? Meh.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Nov 16, 2018)

Both partners in a relationship should be able to pick one celebrity that they are allowed to bang without consequence


----------



## Overcast (Nov 16, 2018)

I'd kick her ass out of my home. Probably throw all her stuff out as well just to spite her even further.


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Nov 16, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> Nah, but thanks for the concern, mein Freund. Apart from the worries of pregnancy, it's all well. I got the idea for this thread by a TV program I was watching.
> 
> However, should something like that happen to me, I don't really know.
> I'd be heartbroken, for sure. And call me a cuck, but I don't think that even then I'd be willing to break up on the spot.


I just couldn't stay with someone who cheats on me.  It's a cruel thing to do, I wouldn't wish it on anyone.  If your partner just doesn't like you anymore, they should at least have the decency to break up with you.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Nov 16, 2018)

No, and I would immediately file for divorce with the law offices of Smith and Wesson.


----------



## Ahffline (Nov 16, 2018)

Why would I forgive him? The fact that he cheated on me would be proof that he didn't have enough love, loyalty, and respect for me to keep the relationship going. If he was so caught up with the urge to have sex with other women that he couldn't control himself, I'd tell him it was over. There is no relationship without loyalty, trust, and respect. Not for me.


----------



## Red Hood (Nov 16, 2018)

Trust and loyalty are things I value in a relationship.

I have been cheated on before and essentially I just broke all contact with her and slipped into deep depression for a few months. 

Someone once told me that being cheated on feels bad because it's an abuse of trust and it's a rejection. In the case it's a very long term relationship it might be something you can forgive and work on, but it's extraordinarily painful to be cheated on.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Nov 16, 2018)

Maybe, but I'd probably be secretly mean to her during sex from that point forward. Fucking her harder, etc.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Nov 16, 2018)

Considering that I have trust issues (and that I'm not a very forgiving person), I personally think it's better to know someone very well before dating them in first place.

Besides valuing loyalty and trust, I would rather prefer to choose someone who doesn't hesitate to tell the truth (no matter how fugly it is) than one who's like "OMG noooooo, I'll never EVER cheat on you" to later find out that he doesn't only date a lot of women at the same time, but also has exceptional bastards everywhere and a personal collection of STDs.


In short: Fuck no.


----------



## Vorhtbame (Nov 16, 2018)

It's real easy to forgive someone after you shoot them.

Just sayin'.


----------



## lowkey (Nov 16, 2018)

Feels Over Reals said:


> I won't call you a cuck. I'll just say you're more evolved than I am.



There is nothing more evolved than a cuck. You can't evolve if they're the bull's kids.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Nov 17, 2018)

I know somebody who was royally pissed when he realized he was this guy’s fun on the side - seeing as that cheating guy did not bother to mention he was married and seeing as he also made a point of removing his wedding ring when he felt the desire to play around.

Yeah, hearing about that gave me a dim view of cheaters.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Nov 17, 2018)

I would never cheat on my left hand with my right hand.  

...I've seen where it's been.


----------



## PorcupineTree (Nov 17, 2018)

No. Might depend on how much I respect myself in that period of my life. I’ve never had to think about it.


----------



## HarvurdChikee (Nov 17, 2018)

i find the idea of asking a forum of people who would be lucky to find a partner about relationships pretty fucking hilarious.


----------



## polonium (Nov 17, 2018)

As others have said here, the whole basis for a relationship is trust, without that you're just room-mates that fuck.
When the relationship with my last ex was breaking down, I let a guy I barely knew give me a handjob, and that was kinda when I realised to myself that I'd already checked out and there was no saving it. I didn't tell him what had happened but I did break up properly the next day.


----------



## Sir Auroras (Nov 17, 2018)

Naw, fuck that hoe.


----------



## Clop (Nov 17, 2018)

I cheated. Partner's snatch felt like I was fucking a hallway, so I found someone who was a virgin and I actually enjoyed sex for the first time.

We ended up doing it in threesome so I assume she forgave me.


----------



## LordofTendons (Nov 17, 2018)

I don't care what he does. I care what it looks like.


----------



## Troutsmacked (Nov 17, 2018)

With enough time I might forgive them in the sense that I no longer want to shoot them in the face and throw their corpse into the nearest gator-infested swamp, but I could never forgive them as far as being in any sort of relationship with them goes, not even friends. If you cheat on me get the fuck out and never come back.


----------



## gachacunt (Nov 17, 2018)

I mean, if they hadn't physically cheated on me and simply told me " i don't think this relationship will work out ", then that's fine. Saddening, but 100% fine. But if you cheat on me with somebody else, and I catch you in the act? Your ass is gone. Relationships are about the inner trust between two individuals, and to go ahead and betray that like it isn't a big deal? That's unforgivable.


----------



## queerape (Nov 24, 2018)

Maybe I can forgive, depending on the circumstances, but I will never forget.


----------

